# Intel Atom D2700 64 bit support? (long mode)



## arcadian (Oct 31, 2017)

Hi I have been messing around with an Asrock D2700 ITX motherboard that I'd like to turn into a low power home server.  But when I tried to boot it off a hard drive with FreeBSD 11.0 AMD64 - the hard drive is basically a fresh install - I get an immediate boot error "CPU doesn't support long mode" and then go back to the boot prompt.

I did a bit of searching, and the D2700 is a 64-bit Intel Atom but it either doesn't fully support long mode, or it doesn't report correctly that it does.  I was wondering if anybody knows about a workaround, or if i'm stuck running 32-bit FreeBSD.  And I guess a follow up would be, are there any issues with running 32-bit FreebSD in 2017, or is it just fine and I shouldn't worry about it.  The only things I care about on the board are SATA and networking.

EDIT:
Uggh - now I'm reading that Intel pulled 64-bit support for this and other similar boards in Windows.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 31, 2017)

On paper the Atom D2700 should support 64 bit: https://ark.intel.com/products/59683/Intel-Atom-Processor-D2700-1M-Cache-2_13-GHz

But reading this: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_Atom#Intel_64_software_support

It might be the board and/or BIOS that's limiting it to 32 bit.


----------



## arcadian (Oct 31, 2017)

SirDice said:


> It might be the board and/or BIOS that's limiting it to 32 bit.



Yeah, I think the BIOS is disabling 64 bit mode.  I did install the i386 version of 11.1 and it seems to be working fine, although I haven't tested ethernet performance yet.


----------

